# Sat. Tagging a 130 lber



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Who says you can't catch tarpon in dirty water.... or release them...

Fish caught by _Threadfin_ - thanks John Hark for the pics...


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice! Great job!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That boat is a beauty!! Heck of a nice fish too!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

I think she was using side scan to find the bait!

Thanks getting the tags to Texas. Nobody else is getting this kind of research support here.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice One!!!
Curious if that's water color changes i see or clouds?


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

what tag manufacturer do you use and how do you like the tags? Wildlife?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Blueshoes said:


> what tag manufacturer do you use and how do you like the tags? Wildlife?


Yea, I think it is Wildlife they use.... these come from the University of Miami and the Tarpon & Bonefish Research Center (http://www.bonefishresearch.com/) - they deserve a lot of gratitude and support from us. They put more $$s into Texas tarpon research than CCA and TP&W combined. Any money donated to the Research Center is not controlled by BTT and is instead controlled and allocated by the Center itself.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

chumy said:


> Nice One!!!
> Curious if that's water color changes i see or clouds?


 The change in color you see is the secret entry way into this double super secret bay location that has seen less visitors than secret elephant burial grounds in deepest darkest Kenya Africa once featured in tarzan movies. I better hush now before some tarpon genius puts an evil juju on me. Akuna matata.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

lil mambo said:


> The change in color you see is the secret entry way into this double super secret bay location that has seen less visitors than secret elephant burial grounds in deepest darkest Kenya Africa once featured in tarzan movies. I better hush now before some tarpon genius puts an evil juju on me. Akuna matata.


it wasn't like I was asking for coordinates. I think water color changes are important, i just wanted to see if my theory holds water.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

chumy said:


> it wasn't like I was asking for coordinates. I think water color changes are important, i just wanted to see if my theory holds water.


Whats your theory. If it's a secret we will understand.

Water color changes are important , but can mean a lot of different things depending on where you are fishing.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

chumy said:


> Nice One!!!
> Curious if that's water color changes i see or clouds?


Sorry, it was a cloud...


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

lil mambo said:


> Whats your theory. If it's a secret we will understand.
> 
> Water color changes are important , but can mean a lot of different things depending on where you are fishing.


Bait tends to hang out where water changes color.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

wow, 2 days with no responses. I must have let out some super secret i wasn't suppose to.

Come on guys, let's discuss water color changes and tarpon.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

chumy said:


> wow, 2 days with no responses. I must have let out some super secret i wasn't suppose to.
> 
> Come on guys, let's discuss water color changes and tarpon.


A color change is just one small piece in a huge puzzle that includes hundreds of factors (some of the bigger ones are):

(1) depth
(2) time of year
(3) water temp
(4) water clarity
(5) presence of bait (on surface or not)
(6) structure
(7) bottom contour
(8) bottom composition
(9) tidal movement
(10) current movement
(11) reading the water (clarity, content, streaks - position of streaks, angle of streaks, number of streaks)
(12) recent weather issues, waves, wind, direction of both
(13) boat traffic

and the list goes on. These are all factors that any Texas tarpon fisherman has to consider every single day to be successful - some more than others and some on some days and not on others. That's where the years and years of experience come in. Sometimes it may be one factor over another.

A color change or current line alone is not a big factor, in and of itself.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Remember, it is not any factor alone, but how they all are interconnected on any given day that counts....


----------

